# airbags vs timbren?



## Brycen Shetler (Jan 19, 2011)

Just purchased timbren rear suspension for a 2000 chevy 3/4 ton , installed them and truck still squats, also installed new rear shocks. Have a 1.5 cubic yd Salt Dog on the back, curious if air bags would do more to level the ride.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

I have the same salter on my truck and I also tow my skidsteer. I have come across the same dilemma. I just ordered a set or four firestone air bags with the level control air compressor kit. It was alot more than timbrens, but timbrens are just longer rubber than the stock parts. When you hit a bump, thats got to hurt. Also, air bags are even more forgiving on the suspension. I am tired of front end repairs every 2 seasons. AutoAnything has a promo code (eja1117ws) that give you 12% off with free shipping and that has been the best price I could find so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Air bags are much better. They are adjustable, and you don't have to wait for the suspension to squat before they start carrying some of the load. And they ride better when empty.

Plowzilla - why do you expect airbags to reduce front end repairs?


----------



## Brycen Shetler (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you fellows for your reply, probably buy the air bags.


----------



## sd_truck_tech (Jan 17, 2011)

*Air Bags for You*

Hello Brycen,

The Timbrens are great, especially on the front for snow plow support but we do run into situations where the air bags would be better for an application. Yours is one of these. Air bags will always give you more control over your situation as the adjustable nature of air springs is right at your finger tips whereas with the Timbren you are relying on them to do the work which great for functionality and ease of maintenance but in your situation I would go with some firestone bags. You can find them here http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5937 and use promo code PLOWSITE for $10 off.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

2COR517;1203122 said:


> Air bags are much better. They are adjustable, and you don't have to wait for the suspension to squat before they start carrying some of the load. And they ride better when empty.
> 
> Plowzilla - why do you expect airbags to reduce front end repairs?


My mechanic told me they would. Also, I read under the air bag description it would also. And lastly, common sense tells us that the air bag would "give" opposed to the front end slamming against the stock rubber bushing. When I hit a bad pothole or go over tracks, I feel the front end bottom out on the rubber; this is like taking a sledge hammer to the hub axles ( replaced both recently). I drive an F250 with a tow package so I already know my suspension is beefed up, in case your wondering.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

No experience with Timbrens but I do have expereiencd with the Firestone air bags, a great product in my opinion! I had them on my 06 GMC 4x4 ext cab shortbed 1/2 ton, I hauled an 8' slide in truck camper (Lighter pop up version) and tow'd my jeep on the trailer at the same time. The truck handled the weight like a champ. And as an added bonus you get to ride on air, making the ride great too. I had the sport rites, I did also run ten ply tires. They net you another 3k of capability. One thing to be aware of is when they tell you to maintain 10psi at all times, make sure you do it or you will wreck the bags.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

The IFS on GMs wont allow regular air bags to fit, these air shocks http://www.truckspring.com/suspension-parts/helper-springs/air-spring-kits/firestone-level-rite.aspx keep the front from sagging and ride better under load (I plow with a 8.5 X-treme V wieghing close to 1K lbs) and empty.I have 1 full year plowing with these and my truck has no front end sag at all and sits like a Ford now.I drive a 09 SRW 3500 Diesel.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure if this is an option or not for you . When I wanted to hold my rear up better because of a large load in our half ton I purchased a set of Hellwig Overload Springs that really only come into play when you have pushed down on the factory springs to a point that they are starting to unarch . Then the overload springs hook up and dont let the normal spring compress and the load now bears onto the big heavy overload springs. Works perfect for us and in the summer you can just unload the U bolts and they are not involved in the ride of the truck at all so it rides like it always did and NOT like a buckboard???
Good luck


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have air bags in the back of my 05 2500HD i would reccomend them to anyone needing a little extra support in the rear


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

air bags all the way! adjustability is there and is a soft ride when you don't have weight


----------

